# Drooling



## veneskya2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Last night I had Jovie out and I was scratching her chin and she sat back with her back legs straight out in front of her and then began to drool. It was the funniest thing ever. I guess that means we are beginning to bond or something? haha Has anyone else's hedgie done this?

Even though I researched about hedgies for months before I got her, you still don't really know how silly they can be until they are with you :roll:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

never been that lucky! sounds way too cute.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you brought this up! Yes I have had one of mine do that! Just last week acutally; we were sitting on the sofa and I was petting right under his chin and his neck and low and behold and he too began to drool! It was something else! I guess your right maybe it's a bonding thing or something!


----------



## randompresence (May 11, 2011)

Mine does that too! He'll moonwalk while he drools all over himself. I found him with his tummy soaking wet and all warm, he had me terrified that he was seriously ill. Until i figured out that he's not completely sure of how to anoint, he tries but just falls over, then ends up moonwalking across the floor... :roll:


----------

